# Decision Time!



## obulus (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys!

Congrats to everyone who's been accepted. I was accepted at AFI directing and Columbia screenwriting/directing. Now I have to choose, and it's simply impossible for me. 
Can you help me with my decision? Where would you go?


----------



## Smiley (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Obulus!

I had to make exactly the same choice. I was admitted at AFI and Columbia, both for screenwriting. 

I chose Columbia, but I knew from the beginning I wanted to go there. I can't tell you what you have to do, but if I were you I wouldn't stop thinking about what each school offers (both are amazing), and start thinking about the cities and the kind of community you can find in each place (NY vs. LA, Hollywood vs. Independent Filmmaking...) I know nothing is that simple, and that in NY they make blockbusters as well, but sometimes making it simpler helps.

At least for me


----------



## obulus (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Smiley!

Thank you for your fast reply. If I have to decide between those cities, I'd prefer NY. 

Nevertheless, the Hollywood Reporter says AFI is better than Columbia...but I agree, that schools at this level don't differ in quality very much. The only thing I have in mind is that AFI is a two years course...very intense. Columbia on the other hand has also a two years course, but three years thesis, if you need it (and more free-time for writing)...and I think that good projects need time. I've already had an MA in film, which was very intense too and I experienced that I cannot produce the same quality, if I can't spend the necessary amount of time for it. (obviously)

Well, that's just one thought.

I tend that we'll see each other in NY this fall


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

First of all: do not listen to what the Hollywood Reporter says. That's definitely not a reliable source for anything.
My second thought: Are you interested in writing as well? If your answer is a yes I'd definitely go for Columbia. You don't have to choose between two directing programs but between a directing and a directing/writing program. That should make it a little easier for you. Do you see yourself as a writer/director or is writing not your cup of tea?
Another thought: If you go for Columbia it will rather be 5 years that you'll spend there while AFI is really pushing you to finish on time. That makes a huge difference but also gives you as an European the opportunity to spend more time in New York City and use Columbia's resources for free (at least almost for free, tuition is really low after the second year). 
There's another important thing about Columbia: If you go back to Austria later everybody will have heard of Columbia but almost nobody here in Europe has heard of AFI. Columbia is famous as an Ivy League institution and AFI is more or less a little Californian conservatory that doesn't offer anything but film. That makes it also easier for you to get scholarships and support from Europe. I didn't even apply for AFI since my scholarship program in Germany wouldn't have supported the conservatory. 
I know that sounds a bit unromantic but these things count as well.

To make it short: If I was you I would go to Columbia.
Hopefully I'll see you there, but whatever you choose it will be the right choice in the end.

Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## obulus (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Kaschko!

Thanks very much. You made some very good points there...

I'll take the next days to think about it...


----------



## dmtr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice summary. What did the Hollywood Reporter say?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by dmtr:
> What did the Hollywood Reporter say?



http://www.hollywoodreporter.c...ools-rankings-215714


----------



## dmtr (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah, yes. Thank you.


----------



## mardad (Apr 3, 2012)

What about USC vs Columbia? Director with some writing interest.


----------



## Homefreylf (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm deciding between NYU and Columbia for my MA in film studies, any advice?


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by mardad:
> What about USC vs Columbia? Director with some writing interest.



Isn't USC considered one of the premiere screenwriting schools in the entire world? Columbia, from what I gathered, is much more about a holistic filmmaking experience. Later you can specialize in screenwriting, but you start off by doing a bit of everything. With USC, you dive right in.


----------

